# Canon 50D outdoor potriat settings???



## moshe (Nov 8, 2009)

hi

i used the 40d for a long timr for outdoor shots. i use to put the camera into AV mode
and my setting ware 
f stop 4.0
AWB
shutter speed auto
iso auto
i used to get great shots now with the same setting on th 50D on all pictured the color tone of skin iv very pale i am not getting a good color


any idea?????????????????????


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 8, 2009)

There is an option to change the "picture style" to portrait, try that.  Also keep in mind the time of day and amount of sunlight (if it's cloudy/etc) will effect your 50Ds ability to capture the correct white balance.  Also, if all else fails, take a perfectly white sheet of paper with you, put it in the same area you are shooting photos and use it to set custom white balance, consult your user guide for more info on how to do this.


----------



## moshe (Nov 8, 2009)

my question is that with the same setting and same place same time with the 40D i don thave this problem !!!!


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 8, 2009)

The 2 cameras have different sensors, different image processors... they're not going to produce the same images even with the same settings with the same lens.


----------



## moshe (Nov 8, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> The 2 cameras have different sensors, different image processors... they're not going to produce the same images even with the same settings with the same lens.


 thanks for your reply this makes things clearer
but how about to figure out which settings to play around with , in order to get the correct color tone. right now all my pics have like a blue tint it allmust as if  i use a cooling filter


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2009)

I think the white balance might be the biggest problem if your images look too cool and blue. Have you tried setting the white balance to daylight for sunny conditions, and to cloudy for shots made under cloudy skies?


----------



## moshe (Nov 9, 2009)

the strange part is that the camera is set to AWB and on the 40D this was great. and on the 50D indoors the AWB is also great only outdoors is where the AWB is not working


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 9, 2009)

That right there says it's a white balance issue... indoors, you'll usually need to shift it to the cool side. If it's OK indoors and not outdoors- there's yer problem.


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2009)

A really good place to look for pertinent information is your camera users manual.

It's likely you're capturing your images as JPEGs and the camera menu settings for saturation, contrast and sharpness are part of what is causing you problems with the new camera. 

A secondary considration is that, other than aperture, you have everthing set to automatic. The camera is making all the decisions; decisions based on assumptions made and programmed into the image processor by a committee of camera engineers in Japan 3 years ago when they were designing the camera, a sure receipe for inconsistant results.


----------



## portr8 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm having the same issues. I dont know if its just a color balance thing because the images are washed out also, very faded. they look simular to a lense flare problem.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't believe no has posted the worthless without pics emoticon yet.  If you post some pictures maybe we can better tell you what the problem is.  Or just return it, and try a different copy?


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 11, 2009)

This site --> Canon Digital Photography Forums - Powered by vBulletin is dedicated to Canon users and products. There may be some different insights here....


----------

